# 6 speed manual transmission problem



## Rocco611 (Jan 19, 2013)

The transmission on my Cruze Eco sometimes grinds on the 1-2 upshift above 4000 rpm. When accelerating from a stop in city traffic the RPM's flare slightly when upshifting even if I reduce the throttle position slighty and the transmission grinds going into second. If I let the rpms come down a bit it will shift without grinding at all. anyone else having a similar issue? any Ideas?


thanks,Robert


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Haha everyone with a manual transmission experiences this. 

Change the fluid out for Amsoil Syncromesh. I haven't ground a gear once since. 

Use the search and just look up "transmission grind" and you'll find tons and tons of complaints about it. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

:sigh:

Change the transmission fluid for pretty much any other GL-4 70w-80 or 75w-90 transmission fluid, and the grind will go away.


----------



## Rocco611 (Jan 19, 2013)

thanks guys, I have some redline shock proof transmission oil, will give that a try at the next oil change.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Make sure it's GL-4 rated, or GL4/GL5 dual-rated. If it's GL5 only, don't use it.


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

Wonder if this is an actual issue or some people just need to learn to drive stick a little better? Never had this problem once in any of the cruzes I've driven.


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

tracepk said:


> Wonder if this is an actual issue or some people just need to learn to drive stick a little better? Never had this problem once in any of the cruzes I've driven.


It's not imaginary. I'll be changing my fluid out at the 15k oil change soon. I've driven many manual transmissions and learned on a 84 Bronco with grannie gears. Mine clunks going from 1-2 no matter how you shift it. I haven't gotten to the grinding yet but I don't intend to.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

tracepk said:


> Wonder if this is an actual issue or some people just need to learn to drive stick a little better? Never had this problem once in any of the cruzes I've driven.


It's real. I can cause my ECO MT to grind if I slam the clutch in hard for a 1-2 shift during WOT acceleration. It will grind even if I wait before shifting. If I put even a quarter second delay in the clutch down motion it won't grind.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Amsoil synchromesh seems to alleviate a lot of these problems for people. I highly recommend it as do the Gearheads on this site. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

Hmm are all of you having this same problem on the Ecos only? There's currently a GM "stop delivery" (meaning we can't sell them) on select Eco manuals but GM hasn't released any information as to why. Wonder if it's a related issue. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

tracepk said:


> Hmm are all of you having this same problem on the Ecos only? There's currently a GM "stop delivery" (meaning we can't sell them) on select Eco manuals but GM hasn't released any information as to why. Wonder if it's a related issue.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I wonder I've had my entirr transmission replaced at 14,000 miles and then a new shifter assymbly at 17,000 I'm now at 28,000 with no problems.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

tracepk said:


> Hmm are all of you having this same problem on the Ecos only? There's currently a GM "stop delivery" (meaning we can't sell them) on select Eco manuals but GM hasn't released any information as to why. Wonder if it's a related issue.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I never could get the 1-2 shift grind but I switched to Amsoil Synchromesh at 6k miles. I did have notchy shifting before that, which went away with the new fluid.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

tracepk said:


> Hmm are all of you having this same problem on the Ecos only? There's currently a GM "stop delivery" (meaning we can't sell them) on select Eco manuals but GM hasn't released any information as to why. Wonder if it's a related issue.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


LT does it too. The hydraulic clutch is slow and the gap between 1-2 is a little big so the synchros can't catch up in time. 

If I clutch too fast I can grind 2-3 sometimes as well. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## zerogravity (Jul 21, 2013)

tracepk said:


> Hmm are all of you having this same problem on the Ecos only? There's currently a GM "stop delivery" (meaning we can't sell them) on select Eco manuals but GM hasn't released any information as to why. Wonder if it's a related issue.
> 
> 
> > Well, that's not good. Mine is "_scheduled_" to arrive at the distribution center on Thursday, and the dealer with in 48ish hours. Mine is an ECO MT, and now I wonder if it will be held. Has anyone else heard anything else about this? and why would it be SELECT MT ECO's? There has to be some sort of option package that is having fits with the MT's. Only thing that comes to mind is back up camera and back up sensors.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I saw a truckload leave lordstown this last Friday, how long ago did they halt production?


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

I don't think there was a stop in production, as I see many still being delivered to dealerships. But they're telling us not to sell ones we have for the time being. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

tracepk said:


> I don't think there was a stop in production, as I see many still being delivered to dealerships. But they're telling us not to sell ones we have for the time being.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Maybe they read our forums and want to start filling them with Amsoil Synchromesh so they don't blow up synchros.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> I saw a truckload leave lordstown this last Friday, how long ago did they halt production?


The Eco MT accounts for such a small percentage of Cruzen that it would hardly have any effect on production. They probably just re-sequenced the builds for the time being to all auto cars.


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

Mine is a 2LT, I have not gotten the "grinding" but the notchyness started around 8-9k miles and it's very audible (clunking when shifting) on the outside of the car. No grinding yet though and I'll be swapping the fluid at the 15k maintenance mark (2k more miles).


----------



## ksanderson320 (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi, I have a 2011 Eco, with just about 120,000 miles on it never had a grinding issue. But clutch was replaced at 110,000 because of a slipping issue. After the flywheel, pressure plate, and disk were replaced continues to slip anyone have any ideas?


----------



## JC82 (Oct 9, 2013)

Hey I have been having issues too, grind in to second gear if I am taching and have issues sometimes going in to third. I took my car in to have it checked out and they told me that they are going to replace the tranny and GM wants the old one back to dissect it. This is a 2013 Cruze Eco 6 sp manual


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

JC82 said:


> Hey I have been having issues too, grind in to second gear if I am taching and have issues sometimes going in to third. I took my car in to have it checked out and they told me that they are going to replace the tranny and GM wants the old one back to dissect it. This is a 2013 Cruze Eco 6 sp manual


I expect that with some more life on the transmission fluid, it will happen again eventually. 

Really need to get some high quality fluid in there.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## TOMK784 (May 24, 2013)

I am having the same exact issue with my new '14 1LT. It grinds every time I shift from 1-2. I will let the RPM's come down from 3,500 in between first and second, and even then I still have to force it into second. Otherwise, it grinds. I live in Chicago, so the dealerships here don't order a lot of models with manual transmissions. After my Cruze was dropped off, the sevice manager called me an hour later, and said that the engineer at Chevrolet advised him not to touch the car. That Chevy is still working on the issue of the grinding, and at the moment there is no fix for this. You would think that after 4 model years, Chevrolet would have resolved this problem! To have to baby my brand new Cruze is a joke.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Tomk784, have your dealership put in AMSOil Gear oil as a work around. Several members here have eliminated their gear grind and hard shifting by doing this. It appears to be a much better match for our transmissions than the AC Delco gear oil GM uses. Also, add a pint or so more than you have drained out to ensure 5th and 6th gears are completely lubricated.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> Tomk784, have your dealership put in AMSOil Gear oil as a work around. Several members here have eliminated their gear grind and hard shifting by doing this. It appears to be a much better match for our transmissions than the AC Delco gear oil GM uses. Also, add a pint or so more than you have drained out to ensure 5th and 6th gears are completely lubricated.


Dealer won't touch that.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Dealer won't touch that.


I know that around here typically dealerships will not do anything that is outside of the box.

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

sciphi said:


> :sigh:
> 
> Change the transmission fluid for pretty much any other GL-4 70w-80 or 75w-90 transmission fluid, and the grind will go away.


I wouldn't quite say any 75W-90. People have tried Redline as well as Royal Purple and Lucas without as good results as they did with Amsoil Synchromesh. Everyone ends with the latter as the other fluids just don't quite do it. 



TOMK784 said:


> I am having the same exact issue with my new '14 1LT. It grinds every time I shift from 1-2. I will let the RPM's come down from 3,500 in between first and second, and even then I still have to force it into second. Otherwise, it grinds. I live in Chicago, so the dealerships here don't order a lot of models with manual transmissions. After my Cruze was dropped off, the sevice manager called me an hour later, and said that the engineer at Chevrolet advised him not to touch the car. That Chevy is still working on the issue of the grinding, and at the moment there is no fix for this. You would think that after 4 model years, Chevrolet would have resolved this problem! To have to baby my brand new Cruze is a joke.


Come by my place and I'll change in some Amsoil Synchromesh for you. You are welcome to to try out my car first to see the difference, and I have nearly 30k miles on my fluid. I'm in New Lenox, just east of Joliet. I can even get the order placed so you can pick up the fluid at the distribution center in Bensenville first if you wanted it done today.


----------



## Schnurd (Nov 2, 2013)

Mines just over 1300 miles and I can feel it getting slightly notchy. Looks like I'll most likely be switching to Amsoil before it gets warm out or 5000 miles

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jgaul79 (Sep 2, 2012)

Has anyone actually had a response from a dealership or some kind of resolution to this problem? I am also experiencing notchy shifts (no grinds yet) but I don't have the resources or the extra money to get this done. Does GM have a TSB on this?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jgaul79 said:


> Has anyone actually had a response from a dealership or some kind of resolution to this problem? I am also experiencing notchy shifts (no grinds yet) but I don't have the resources or the extra money to get this done. Does GM have a TSB on this?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


The 3 quarts of fluid for the swap is less than $50 shipped to your door. I'd find the resources somehow. GM won't use anything other than OEM fluid, and they don't have a TSB out for the issue either. They have replaced the transmission for some people, only to have the issue to come back. The stock fluid just doesn't cut it. 

You can do the flush yourself in less than half an hour. Like changing your oil.


----------



## TOMK784 (May 24, 2013)

Hello obermd. Thank you for the advice. This morning, I actually sent an email with that request to the service manager at my dealership, and he responded with a NO. I even told him other Cruze owners that have experienced the same issue, have made the switch to the Amsoil gear oil, and it helped. Can you believe it? He advised me to wait until Chevy releases a "work request" for all manual tranny equipped Cruzes, and again, that the Chevrolet engineer told him not to touch the transmission, to wait until further notice. Do you think I should go to another dealership to have them change the oil?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

TOMK784 said:


> Hello obermd. Thank you for the advice. This morning, I actually sent an email with that request to the service manager at my dealership, and he responded with a NO. I even told him other Cruze owners that have experienced the same issue, have made the switch to the Amsoil gear oil, and it helped. Can you believe it? He advised me to wait until Chevy releases a "work request" for all manual tranny equipped Cruzes, and again, that the Chevrolet engineer told him not to touch the transmission, to wait until further notice. Do you think I should go to another dealership to have them change the oil?


No dealer is going to do this for you - it's not a "GM approved" fluid and they would get in trouble for doing it. 

I would take up XtremeRevolution on his offer.


----------



## TOMK784 (May 24, 2013)

XtremeRevolution, thank you for the offer! Very kind of you to reach out like that. Send me your number, and I will get in touch with you.


----------



## JCarlson (Jun 11, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> The 3 quarts of fluid for the swap is less than $50 shipped to your door. I'd find the resources somehow. GM won't use anything other than OEM fluid, and they don't have a TSB out for the issue either. They have replaced the transmission for some people, only to have the issue to come back. The stock fluid just doesn't cut it.
> 
> You can do the flush yourself in less than half an hour. Like changing your oil.


Do you recommends full flush and replace or a drain and fill? Just knowing if I just drain and fill, there will be some OEM fluid left versus a full flush and getting all the OEM fluid out?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

JCarlson said:


> Do you recommends full flush and replace or a drain and fill? Just knowing if I just drain and fill, there will be some OEM fluid left versus a full flush and getting all the OEM fluid out?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


You can't flush the manual transmission. Just a drain. The flush topic is only relevant to automatics. Pulling the plug on the manual drains almost all of the fluid. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I guess the question would be what level of fluid is he sitting at now? Would the dealership at least check that vs wait till it breaks since MPG is the factor of most people buying these cars?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Just a heads up for everyone with the manual, be sure to look through this thread. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36617

Sent from mobile.


----------



## K0D3_R3D (Feb 21, 2012)

I have the same problem with shifting into 2nd gear from 1st. I'm also having problems with the throw out bearing. It makes a whining noise until I press the clutch pedal. I bought and had installed a stage 2.5 clutch masters racing clutch and I'm still having the same problem with the throw out bearing. At least I believe it's the throwing bearing, but it is still having the same symptoms as it did with the stock clutch. 2nd gear grind, when I press the gas in 1st, and 5th gear the shifter moves, as I'm driving down the highway in 6th gear or any gear and I let off the gas the clutch acts as if it is engaging and disengaging on its own and sometimes won't engage for 10-15 seconds without the gas pressed so it won't allow the car to try to slow down. Does anyone know what this could be?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Couldn't tell you on the noise unless I heard it. If you replaced the throwout bearing with the clutch change, but the noise did not change at all, I would reckon that's not it. Maybe a flywheel noise?



> when I press the gas in 1st, and 5th gear the shifter moves


That's just the cable moving when the transmission/engine is torqued. I'd consider that one normal - mine does it in 2nd/4th.



> as I'm driving down the highway in 6th gear or any gear and I let off the gas the clutch acts as if it is engaging and disengaging on its own and sometimes won't engage for 10-15 seconds without the gas pressed so it won't allow the car to try to slow down.


Uhhhh...that one's a bit dangerous. Failing slave cylinder? Have you tried bleeding the clutch fluid just to make sure that there are no air bubbles?


----------



## K0D3_R3D (Feb 21, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Couldn't tell you on the noise unless I heard it. If you replaced the throwout bearing with the clutch change, but the noise did not change at all, I would reckon that's not it. Maybe a flywheel noise?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




the flywheel is in perfect condition. The shifter moves about a 1/2 an inch like it's trying to pop out of gear. No I haven't tried bleeding the clutch fluid. I'm not really sure where and how to do that. 
What is the Amsoil Syncromesh for? Where would I put that?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

OK, mine moves just a hair when stepping on the gas. 

Amsoil Syncromesh is a gear lube. Does wonders for grinding gears, but I don't think it will address your problems.

Here's the how-to:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/129-...627-how-change-manual-transmission-fluid.html


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

K0D3_R3D said:


> I have the same problem with shifting into 2nd gear from 1st. I'm also having problems with the throw out bearing. It makes a whining noise until I press the clutch pedal. I bought and had installed a stage 2.5 clutch masters racing clutch and I'm still having the same problem with the throw out bearing. At least I believe it's the throwing bearing, but it is still having the same symptoms as it did with the stock clutch. 2nd gear grind, when I press the gas in 1st, and 5th gear the shifter moves, as I'm driving down the highway in 6th gear or any gear and I let off the gas the clutch acts as if it is engaging and disengaging on its own and sometimes won't engage for 10-15 seconds without the gas pressed so it won't allow the car to try to slow down. Does anyone know what this could be?


If you are still under warranty, get that thing in to the shop.


----------



## K0D3_R3D (Feb 21, 2012)

The_Madcat said:


> If you are still under warranty, get that thing in to the shop.


I'm not. I'm a delivery driver and i have 62,000 miles on it. I just paid $600 for the clutch and $300 to have it put in and it didn't make much of a difference


----------



## K0D3_R3D (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks jblackburn


----------



## K0D3_R3D (Feb 21, 2012)

Also failed to mention that there is a loud rattle when I come to a complete stop and it stop when I push the clutch in and then release it, then it goes back to making a whining noise.


----------



## K0D3_R3D (Feb 21, 2012)

I think the best bet is for me to get a foreign car. I've only had American made cars and they don't last long unless you get an older one. The foreign cars last quite awhile


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

See now, I find foreign cars to be boring and overpriced.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

K0D3_R3D said:


> I think the best bet is for me to get a foreign car. I've only had American made cars and they don't last long unless you get an older one. The foreign cars last quite awhile


Your issue is not one of foreign or domestic. Your issue is one of manufacturer defect and not a very common one at that. Take peoples' advice and go take it to a dealer to get it serviced. There is obviously something wrong and you are obviously under warranty, so why is there any discussion about what you should do?

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

K0D3_R3D said:


> I'm not. I'm a delivery driver and i have 62,000 miles on it. I just paid $600 for the clutch and $300 to have it put in and it didn't make much of a difference


Your 5year/100K powertrain warranty would cover any defects in the transmission.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Even if you changed the clutch, any internal transmission problems should be covered by the powertrain warranty. Take it in and have it looked at and see what they say before giving up on it.

Re: foreign cars - their reliability isn't what it's cracked out to be either, especially with lots of "updates" to new models recently.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Foreign vs domestic is pretty blurred these days. My 2011 Cruze had an Austrian built engine and transmission. I know the new Cruze engine is domestict built.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi KOD3_R3D, 

I’m sorry to hear of this concern with your Cruze. I am not properly trained to offer technical advice, but I will be glad to take a further look into this concern for you. Please send us a private message referencing this thread if any extra assistance is needed. Thank you.

Kristen A.
GM Customer Care


----------



## K0D3_R3D (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the advice. I'll take it into the dealership. I just don't like dealing with the dealership because they had my car for 3 weeks the last time I took it in and didn't seem to fix the problem I took it in for. But I guess we'll see.


----------



## Jim Zink (Feb 20, 2020)

I have a problem with a 2013 Cruise gear shift. It will go into reverse without lifting the ring on the shifter. Won't go far enough to the right to go into 5th and 6th,,,,,,,,,,,sometimes. Is there supposed to be a small cable that goes from the shifter down through the hole below? Not my car and haven't torn into it, yet. Only popped the trim out of the consol???????? Any ideas?????


----------

